# Stringency of airline carry-on restrictions?



## arnach (Feb 3, 2007)

Evidentally the new airline restrictions are 22x14x9 for a carryon (45 inches max total.) I haven't flown dosmetic in five years and international in ten, so this is all new to me. 

Since I have a number of site interviews coming up, I've been shopping for luggage. I'm very much taken by Hartmann's Tweed collection, which just seems so much more sophisticated than offerings by Tumi and other companies.

Anyway, how stringent is this 45 inch rule? If I were to purchase a 22x17x9 bag, which is only 3 inches wider than the "rule", would I be forced to check this everywhere? I'd like to avoid checking baggage. I will be flying out from a rural airport so I will most likely be on United, Delta, etc. riding in a turboprop (Saab 340, etc.) I will be flying back in from high profile airports, however, for example I will be returning next week from Dulles.


----------



## PuppetBoy (Jan 9, 2007)

As long as it looks like a 22" case, I don't think you'll have any problem -- I don't see anybody pulling out a tape measure, or having people confirm their bag fits into a box of the max dimensions.

I don't know if those extra 3 inches of width would be enough to keep the overhead baggage doors from closing on some aircraft.

On smaller craft out of your rural airport you generally have to gate check any 22" bag since the overhead compartments are so small.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

arnach said:


> Evidentally the new airline restrictions are 22x14x9 for a carryon (45 inches max total.) I haven't flown dosmetic in five years and international in ten, so this is all new to me.
> 
> Since I have a number of site interviews coming up, I've been shopping for luggage. I'm very much taken by Hartmann's Tweed collection, which just seems so much more sophisticated than offerings by Tumi and other companies.
> 
> Anyway, how stringent is this 45 inch rule? If I were to purchase a 22x17x9 bag, which is only 3 inches wider than the "rule", would I be forced to check this everywhere? I'd like to avoid checking baggage. I will be flying out from a rural airport so I will most likely be on United, Delta, etc. riding in a turboprop (Saab 340, etc.) I will be flying back in from high profile airports, however, for example I will be returning next week from Dulles.


I have just returned from an International trip and have found that it really varies with the airport and the airline. Also if you generally fly business class they are more lenient. In the smaller planes (commuters and I would imagine any prop planes) many have virtually no space overhead so even if they allow you to take it with you they may ask you to check it underneath upon boarding, which means they issue you a ticket and you reclaim upon disembarking the plane. Perhaps an expandable would work for you, something from this page,

I would recommend that you plan for stringencies as they can get pretty insistent these days and are more apt to swing to the nay rather than the yea.

Good luck.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rule is stringent, but enforcement is variable*



arnach said:


> Anyway, how stringent is this 45 inch rule?


Last month I traveled from JFK to LAX and back on American Airlines. The carry-on that they allowed aboard in New York was judged "too big" in LA and had to be checked. It all depends on who's doing the checking.

I'd play it safe and fit my essentials in a regulation size carry-on. Don't forget the quart-sized clear zip lock bag to hold your liquids and gels.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

arnach said:


> Anyway, how stringent is this 45 inch rule? If I were to purchase a 22x17x9 bag, which is only 3 inches wider than the "rule", would I be forced to check this everywhere? I'd like to avoid checking baggage. I will be flying out from a rural airport so I will most likely be on United, Delta, etc. riding in a turboprop (Saab 340, etc.) I will be flying back in from high profile airports, however, for example I will be returning next week from Dulles.


I have a bag that is very slightly over the size limit. I find that whether or not I am required to check depends on the airline personnel and/or agents handling security. On a recent KLM flight out of San Francisco, I was made to check it. However, most of the time I get through. I have sometimes found one's class of service -- business or first for example -- may "excuse" a slightly larger bag.

However, on the smaller turboprops and regional jets, you will almost certainly be required to "ramp check" your bag. This means you offer it up as you enter the plane ... and you pick it up from a nearby cart as you exit the plane. But we are not talking about a trip to and waiting at the baggage carousel ... it's much more convenient.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

ATA is the only airline I've flown that checks the size of carry on bags. Mine was about 1" over sized and was checked. Very strict. I decided I did not care for the airline and have not used them since. I have had no problems on AA or United.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Europe may be different.

Air travellers departing from a UK airport can now carry onboard ONE bag no bigger than 56cm x 45cm x 25cm. 

And they are pretty strict about it, they have a case shaped jig which they will try anything they think is oversize.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I've managed to sneak a slightly larger bag onto a BA flight recently. I didn't see anyone getting their bag checked using the size template they have, but then again, I think most people were carrying reasonably-sized bags. From what I saw, I think they only bother if people bring visibly oversized bags.


----------



## reubencahn (Mar 28, 2006)

The wider bag won't fit in the overheads of the 763 widebodies. Also, I've found Singapore and Hong Kong airports to be very strict with size of bags. I travel with a regulation size bag but even so, it's sometimes tough to fit in certain overheads. I'm considering a 20" bag.


----------



## clothesbunny (Apr 27, 2005)

I've carried the Hartmann tweed rolling carry-on on a number of domestic flights recently without incident. However, I'm not entirely pleased with the bag. It is well-constructed and designed. But it's balance is off so it wobbles, which is annoying.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with anyone who says it depends on the airline and the gate attendant. Even if you get it on the plane, hard sided bags that won't compress may not fit in the overhead compartment.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Two notes re: travel...

First: Tend toward the smallest carryon you can manage. Airlines are inconsistent with applying the policy. But, you don't want to be in a position where your bag is following you by a couple days.

Second: avoid using costly bags, especially when checking luggage. Choose bags with durable, waterproof fabrics and strong zippers that will take a beating. If you are a road warrior (e.g. away >3 days per wk, 30+ wks per yr), plan to replace them every other year.

Luggage manufacturing is largely, _push manufacturing_. As a result of the fluctuating airline restrictions, bag makers are forced to re-invent their lines just when they get into an efficient process. Watch out for sales as these bags may tend to be over the airline restrictions.


----------



## passingtime (Jun 23, 2005)

Holdfast said:


> I've managed to sneak a slightly larger bag onto a BA flight recently. I didn't see anyone getting their bag checked using the size template they have, but then again, I think most people were carrying reasonably-sized bags. From what I saw, I think they only bother if people bring visibly oversized bags.


BAA are going to fit the jigs into the xray machines so anything that is oversized gets pulled at that point. How it will measure length is not clear and I suspect that dimension will remain fuzzy. You can just picture the chaos this is going to cause. Hopefully they will move at their usual snail-like pace.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

I tried to bring an Uzi on board ...


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Don Goldstein said:


> I tried to bring an Uzi on board ...


You do NOT want to be using an uzi on a crowded airplane.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

passingtime said:


> BAA are going to fit the jigs into the xray machines so anything that is oversized gets pulled at that point. How it will measure length is not clear and I suspect that dimension will remain fuzzy. You can just picture the chaos this is going to cause. Hopefully they will move at their usual snail-like pace.


This will be interesting...ic12337:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

arnach:

For years I've been perfecting the "only take carry-on" approach, even for a month in Australia. But with the liquids restrictions, which affects my travel Scotch!, I've had to start checking a bag.

You can carry on two small bags. They don't say anything unless the flight is really full, they're in a bad mood, or you *can't *get one bag in the overhead and the other under the seat in front of you (make sure you have a seat in front of you).

These two articles in the Travel section (YES!! We have a Travel section on this site AND a Travel Forum!!) might help:

Packing Tips:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm

How to Buy Luggage:

Bon Voyage!


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

passingtime said:


> BAA are going to fit the jigs into the xray machines so anything that is oversized gets pulled at that point. How it will measure length is not clear and I suspect that dimension will remain fuzzy. You can just picture the chaos this is going to cause. Hopefully they will move at their usual snail-like pace.


The German version of the TSA already use rectangular jigs at Frankfurt on US departures whereby you have to prove compliance by forcing your carry-on through, although it doesn't by nature check length. The problem with flying international is that unless you carry-on, you'll have to retrieve your luggage at baggage claim and recheck before making subsequent connections, often at risk of missing them.

I use a Dockers item that while rigid on five sides has a bellowed top that will compress. It's also not so nice as to induce upset when thrown onto the tarmac by handlers on commuter flights (I've watched this happen out the window).

Liquid restrictions are another thing. I had a bottle of Creed that was half used, presuming it was obvious that less than 3.0 ounces remained in the bottle. Wrong! It's the container size, even if there's only a drip left and the rest air. My Erolfa went straight into the TSA waste bin.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

EAP said:


> ... Liquid restrictions are another thing. I had a bottle of Creed that was half used, presuming it was obvious that less than 3.0 ounces remained in the bottle. Wrong! It's the container size, even if there's only a drip left and the rest air. My Erolfa went straight into the TSA waste bin.


At least TSA smelled good for a while!


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

EAP said:


> My Erolfa went straight into the TSA waste bin.


It wasn't there for long... I can all but guarantee that.

There are a lot of 'perks' working for the TSA. Surely, you don't think they're happy and eager to do their jobs because it's lucrative?


----------

